# Augmenter la réception d'un signal wifi



## incamols (6 Juin 2015)

den vacance dans un lieu sans téléphone fixedonc sans internet jerecoisun wifi libre mais de faible intensité donc des délais de chargement et échanges trop longs comment peut on amplifier ce signal pour améliorer la vitesse de travail merci de vos réponses  incamols


----------



## Gillou75 (8 Juin 2015)

Faut te rapprocher du wifi simplement


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2015)

La fameuse WifiRicoré


----------



## r e m y (8 Juin 2015)

Ca marche aussi avec une boite de petits pois? Ou faut prévoir une mise à jour du driver?


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca marche aussi avec une boite de petits pois? Ou faut prévoir une mise à jour du driver?


Le diamètre, le diamètre !
Sinon, j'en ai vu avec une boite de choucroute, mais ça sent


----------

